# Happy Birthday, bethzaring



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 30, 2019)

I hope you have a great day and a wonderful year ahead.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 30, 2019)

Have a wonderful birthday, Beth!

CG, love the image


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 30, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Beth!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2019)

Happy Birthday Beth.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks everyone!

Going to my sister's house for dinner

CG, I love the image too!!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 30, 2019)

Glad to hear you're having a good Birthday Beth! May the coming year be your best one ever.
That lovely picture reminds me of your beautiful neck of the woods when we visited you there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 30, 2019)

Google Images is my friend, folks. I searched "Santa Fe birthday greeting" and got a slew of them. Liked this one best. I'm glad all of you did, too - especially you, *beth*, since you're the Birthday Girl.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 30, 2019)

Happy Birthday Beth !!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 30, 2019)

Go for it, my friend.  Hope it's a wonderful day!


----------



## msmofet (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Beth!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 31, 2019)

Katie H said:


> Go for it, my friend.  Hope it's a wonderful day!




I went for it!  It was great!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 31, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Glad to hear you're having a good Birthday Beth! May the coming year be your best one ever.
> That lovely picture reminds me of your beautiful neck of the woods when we visited you there.



CG did find a wonderful picture.

Our construction projects continue... I hope ours turn out as good as yours! 

Thanks!


----------

